# Gorilla Glue auto flower from, I love Growing Marijuana.com



## JoseyWales (Jul 27, 2020)

First time with Gorilla Glue seeds. Has any one had any trouble with these seeds? It could be me, I've germinated seeds the same way for 4 years haven't had an issue till now. I couldn't get five seeds to germinate for over a week + Need help wife hates me now,  kidding.


----------



## DragNFly (Jul 27, 2020)

I was 3 for 3 on GG4 seeds they were S1, we are at 27 day in flower . I drop in water for 24hr and plant in starter soil , was 16 for 16 this run, ended up with 5 females out of 13 of my other strains. You using tap water or bottled water?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 27, 2020)

DragNFly said:


> I was 3 for 3 on GG4 seeds they were S1, we are at 27 day in flower . I drop in water for 24hr and plant in starter soil , was 16 for 16 this run, ended up with 5 females out of 13 of my other strains. You using tap water or bottled water?


I used tap water.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 27, 2020)

I use tap water as well, but I fill them up and let the chlorine air out over night. I don’t think that is the issue. What’s been working for 4 years leads me to believe you may want to see what their replacement policy is.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 27, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> I use tap water as well, but I fill them up and let the chlorine air out over night. I don’t think that is the issue. What’s been working for 4 years leads me to believe you may want to see what their replacement policy is.


It would be nice to hear folks had the same issue with GG. Meanwhile we sent off an email to see what we can do. You are right, i should allow the chlorine out-gas before using tape water.


----------



## DragNFly (Jul 27, 2020)

I use bottled water, but here in South Florida, it's needed for seedlings


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 27, 2020)

DragNFly said:


> I use bottled water, but here in South Florida, it's needed for seedlings


Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2020)

Rain water when i can catch it. Nothing Like good ole Mother Nature.


----------



## Carty (Jul 27, 2020)

DragNFly said:


> I use bottled water, but here in South Florida, it's needed for seedlings



You even have to be careful with some bottled waters,  high in sodium.  Distilled water is safest.

Test your tap water, some is very good and some just kills plants.  your local pool supply store usually tests water
for free.. Chlorine will dissipate after a few days, but metals and other yuckies remain causing pathogens..

I did it successfully for years tho..  fill a few jugs, leave lids off.. you  want extra because it takes 3 days..

luck


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 28, 2020)

Carty said:


> You even have to be careful with some bottled waters,  high in sodium.  Distilled water is safest.
> 
> Test your tap water, some is very good and some just kills plants.  your local pool supply store usually tests water
> for free.. Chlorine will dissipate after a few days, but metals and other yuckies remain causing pathogens..
> ...


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Ganesa_9 (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm just now trying to germinate 2 Gorilla Glue Feminized seeds from ILGM. Using well water so no chlorine to worry about... just lots of iron. The last seeds I bought were autoflower White Widow from ILGM, and those suckers took almost two weeks to germinate AND didn't autoflower either, so I'm a little anxious about the Gorilla Glue from ILGM. Probably NOT going to make any further purchases from ILGM after reading comments from other people on MarijuanaPassion about ILGM quality issues and genetics.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 28, 2020)

Ganesa_9 said:


> I'm just now trying to germinate 2 Gorilla Glue Feminized seeds from ILGM. Using well water so no chlorine to worry about... just lots of iron. The last seeds I bought were autoflower White Widow from ILGM, and those suckers took almost two weeks to germinate AND didn't autoflower either, so I'm a little anxious about the Gorilla Glue from ILGM. Probably NOT going to make any further purchases from ILGM after reading comments from other people on MarijuanaPassion about ILGM quality issues and genetics.


Thank you. I will be sure to let you no how we made out with ILGM, glad to see i'm not the only one.  We have set those seeds aside and are now trying 4 more with a different method. Bottle water a plastic Ziploc bag soaked paper towel in a no light area.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 28, 2020)

I purchased Chocolope feminized seeds from ILGM, didn't have any issues with them.


----------



## Carty (Jul 28, 2020)

Um... hate to say this Josey.  But using that well water is your problem right now and why no germination...

Trust me on this.  Get yourself some "Distilled Water" and use this method to germinate, been using this for
over 15yrs with very high success rates on germination.

1).   Drop seeds into distilled water... after a few hours give them a stir, go to bed leave them be.
2).   In the morning, give them another stir and most if not all  the seeds should sink to bottom and
stay there.. they are ready to begin their journey.
3).   Damp paper towel folded over, tuck  seeds in between folds.  (not to wet now, damp)
4).   Into baggie to hold in moisture,  then into dark spot preferrably between 60f and 75f..
your trying to similate the seed being in the ground, germination begins above 55f..

I put mine into my oven mit, nice n dark.. then toss it atop my microwave for a few days....

3 days you should have tails,  5 should be max unless seeds are either old or green, as in not mature enough...

hope this helps a few of ya


----------



## Carty (Jul 28, 2020)

Well water... I have a buddy with more experience then myself who just went thru a battle of losing a lot of his crop from using well water.. and he'd been using it with no issues, then one day he noticed it was cloudy, but he caught this to late,  damage was done... plants were dying due to pathogens in the water supply..  he has since brought his reverse osmosis gear back out,  bought new filters and is starting over...   so again, no well water.. hehe

Luck


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 28, 2020)

Carty said:


> Well water... I have a buddy with more experience then myself who just went thru a battle of losing a lot of his crop from using well water.. and he'd been using it with no issues, then one day he noticed it was cloudy, but he caught this to late,  damage was done... plants were dying due to pathogens in the water supply..  he has since brought his reverse osmosis gear back out,  bought new filters and is starting over...   so again, no well water.. hehe
> 
> Luck


Thank you very much


----------



## Carty (Jul 28, 2020)

JoseyWales said:


> Thank you very much



No problem at all..  I remember when I first got started and had soo many questions.  best thing I ever did was purchase 2 grow books.  Ed Rosenthal's "how to grow the finest marijuana indoors" or something like that.. and,  
found them  both at books a million..  (old book store)… lmao.

I also used to be known as an Auto Guru and used to just kill it with autos..  Had a Transiberian Auto that was over 4ft.

You need any help, hit me up, and I'll keep checking your thread.... cheers


----------



## Ganesa_9 (Jul 30, 2020)

JoseyWales said:


> Thank you. I will be sure to let you no how we made out with ILGM, glad to see i'm not the only one.  We have set those seeds aside and are now trying 4 more with a different method. Bottle water a plastic Ziploc bag soaked paper towel in a no light area.


The two white widow and two gorilla glue seeds that I set out to germinate two days ago, have all germinated, and have about a quarter inch root on each... much better than the first time I tried to germinate ILGM's white widows seeds earlier this year. So this time the seeds from ILGM performed great. And this was using my well water too. No problems so far. Keeping fingers and toes well crossed.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 30, 2020)

Ganesa_9 said:


> I'm just now trying to germinate 2 Gorilla Glue Feminized seeds from ILGM. Using well water so no chlorine to worry about... just lots of iron. The last seeds I bought were autoflower White Widow from ILGM, and those suckers took almost two weeks to germinate AND didn't autoflower either, so I'm a little anxious about the Gorilla Glue from ILGM. Probably NOT going to make any further purchases from ILGM after reading comments from other people on MarijuanaPassion about ILGM quality issues and genetics.


My wife tells me that she got an email from ILGM and no problem what so ever, they offer 10 free seed of our choice.


----------

